# New... want to post in Marketplace



## chad19946 (Jul 7, 2017)

I want to post a bow and equipment for sale in the Marketplace. I purchased an annual membership to ArcheryTalk. When I try to create a listing I get a message saying I do not have access. What do I need to do in order to post my bow and other archery equipment for sale? Thanks!


----------



## kevinnewwin (May 24, 2015)

I believe you need 20 posts minimum and 2 week old account at least


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois……yes, you need to be on Archery Talk for a minimum of 2 weeks and have 20 posts. The requirements and others are in the rules in the post on the home page.


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

Here ya go… 









Classifieds Rules


General Rules: 1. No Spam or multi-level marketing or pyramid schemes. 2. No misleading thread titles (i.e. nude pics, goats, etc) 3. No contests or giveaway threads in the Classifieds. 4. No links to commercial sites are allowed in ad threads, unless the site is a sponsor of ArcheryTalk.com...




www.archerytalk.com





Welcome..


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

chad19946.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

read the rules and regs


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT









Attention Classifieds new requirements!!


Due to the ever increasing persistence of scammers perpetrating our classifieds sections and trying to cheat hard working archers out of their money, we are now restricting the classifieds a little more. You will now not be able to access the classifieds forums at all until you have a minimum of...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Rjhendrickson (Sep 5, 2021)

Welcome from SE Pa!


----------



## Archer_ (Jan 21, 2019)

chad19946 said:


> I want to post a bow and equipment for sale in the Marketplace. I purchased an annual membership to ArcheryTalk. When I try to create a listing I get a message saying I do not have access. What do I need to do in order to post my bow and other archery equipment for sale? Thanks!


You need 20 posts, here is #19 for me!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Clanton07 (16 d ago)

Need 20 posts. Trying to get there myself.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Archer_ said:


> You need 20 posts, here is #19 for me!





Flat-Broke said:


> Welcome to AT





Clanton07 said:


> Need 20 posts. Trying to get there myself.


Geez people, look the the thread you are posting to. This was from back in June. By a member who joined in 2017 and only has 5 posts. There is no "Welcome" to be done.

For Clanton and Archer...don't spam post to boost count. You need to actually contribute to the conversations. Spam posting will get reported and has often led to getting banned. ArcheryTalk is not a marketplace. The classifieds are provided as a benefit to those who choose to be active, contributing members of the forum. If you are here simply to buy or sell, check out Ebay and Craigslist as this really isn't the place.


----------

